# Lube and oral sex



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I find flavor lube to be too sticky. My question is can you use regular water based lube while giving oral sex or does it taste too terrible/toxic?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> I find flavor lube to be too sticky. My question is can you use regular water based lube while giving oral sex or does it taste too terrible/toxic?


Isn't that what saliva is for? I don't understand, why you would be using a lube for oral sex?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Ynot said:


> Isn't that what saliva is for? I don't understand, why you would be using a lube for oral sex?




Most men would say there is nothing better than a really sloppy blow job... it’s well lubricated and has no friction. When I want to treat a man to a good blow job to completion I use lube and change it up between oral and a hand job.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Salvia drys up too fast.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Coconut oil.... IF you like coconut that is...


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Coconut oil is perfect for this if you like the taste of coconut.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Grape seed oil 

No taste.


----------



## changingmale (Aug 19, 2018)

I am a male and never had lube during oral. Would like to have to see the difference is. I have used lube on her during oral.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> Salvia drys up too fast.


That's when you switch back to oral then. Honestly I have never heard of using lube for oral. I can understand during a hand job. But even then, there is usually enough precum that lube is not required. Especially if it follows oral.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Check out Sliquid Naturals, most (all??) water based formulas are oral safe and vegan friendly. I like all their products, including the favored versions.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> Check out Sliquid Naturals, most (all??) water based formulas are oral safe and vegan friendly. I like all their products, including the favored versions.




Thank you! I just did a little research and this is exactly what they recommended.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Ynot said:


> That's when you switch back to oral then. Honestly I have never heard of using lube for oral. I can understand during a hand job. But even then, there is usually enough precum that lube is not required. Especially if it follows oral.




I’ve obviously have done this before but sometimes I can’t produce enough salvia and it drys fast and causes too much friction. Honestly lube would seem to make it much easier and enjoyable for both parties imo


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Giving oral is not my speciality... I have a terrible gag reflex but I love receiving and I really do love to please. Also most men I’ve talked to about this say they never can orgasm from oral alone. Anyway, I find that if I use more of my hands instead of deep throating it makes the whole experience better for both parties.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> I’ve obviously have done this before but sometimes I can’t produce enough salvia and it drys fast and causes too much friction. Honestly lube would seem to make it much easier and enjoyable for both parties imo


Not saying you haven't but in my experience, no lube has ever been required. Hence my lack of understanding why it would be needed.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

To answer the original question - Water based lubes such as KY liquid and the generic store brands have a slightly sweet taste, with a slight chemical taste under it. I have never had a partner use lube for performing oral on me (why?), but if you're using it for a "Handy" you can switch into oral without the taste grossing you out. It's not toxic at all and doesn't sting or tingle or anything, just doesn't taste natural.

*While men do typically enjoy fast wet blowjobs ("sloppy"), I would never think to grease it up. Drool works fine.

*Wifey and I use Walmart brand liquid lube (when needed). It feels/works/tastes exactly like the KY for 1/2 price. Liquid works better than Gel, and the consistency is much better than the flavored or "warming" varieties (IMO).


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Back in my college days I had a girlfriend take a condom and put a generous amount of lotion inside of it. She then put that on me and it made for an OMG unforgettable experience with just her hands. No mess, no fuss afterwards was also a bonus. 

I imagine that might also lend itself to a sloppy BJ experience that would be worth a try just for fun. Since whatever lube you use is inside the condom, taste is a moot point. If you are also concerned with the taste of semen, this solves that problem too. 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

We use Wet Platinum, a silicone based lube. Stays slippery for a very long time. I completely agree with the OP about the efficacy of a really slippery hand/blow job.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Ynot said:


> Not saying you haven't but in my experience, no lube has ever been required. Hence my lack of understanding why it would be needed.




Needed is the wrong word. Lube is not needed it just makes it better.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> Needed is the wrong word. Lube is not needed it just makes it better.


Perhaps needed was the wrong word. I can't even understand where it would be desired either. To me au naturel is the best and highest experience. That may be why I am not a fan of tattoos, lingerie, heels or toys. Same with BJs or HJs. Just never been into any type of enhancements


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Aloe Cadabra is what we use. I use my hands a lot--both alone for penis and ball massage/lingam and in conjunction with blow jobs. I don't mind the mild taste at all and it's nice and slippery, although I do reapply if we're in a real marathon session  

Spit's okay in pinch, but I can do a MUCH better job with a lot more variety to my, erm, "technique," with lube.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

GettingIt_2 said:


> Aloe Cadabra is what we use. I use my hands a lot--both alone for penis and ball massage/lingam and in conjunction with blow jobs. I don't mind the mild taste at all and it's nice and slippery, although I do reapply if we're in a real marathon session
> 
> 
> 
> Spit's okay in pinch, but I can do a MUCH better job with a lot more variety to my, erm, "technique," with lube.




Thank you! I’m glad someone can back me up lol. It seems people on here aren’t familiar with oral with lube.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> Thank you! I’m glad someone can back me up lol. It seems people on here aren’t familiar with oral with lube.


Well, you know there are blow jobs . . . . and then there is **** and ball service.

Not even in the same ball park.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Um, what? Lube for oral?

Never heard of it. Don't need it. Gross!

And, if your guy can't orgasm with oral, then you need to up your technique. Never heard of that either.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Hope Shimmers said:


> Um, what? Lube for oral?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually a lot of guys can’t orgasm with oral. Some guys have death gripe syndrome. Such a shame it is...


----------

